# PX4 Storm



## jose830 (Jun 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Ra (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice! You have a type F or G there? 9mm, .40 or .45?

Shot it yet?


----------



## jose830 (Jun 5, 2011)

9mm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. I have one too. My fav polymer handgun!


----------

